# Starting Guercciotti Refurb - a couple of questions on cleanup.



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

I have an an 80's cerca Guercciotti with Zeus and Campy Super Record. I bought it all new way back and kept it all these years. The bike has been idle for 20+ years in storage. I am original owner. Will post photo's in a bit - already started tear down.

I have a bit of rust on the chrome - any recommendations for surface clean-up of the rust?

I also need hood replacements for the brakes - these are zeus - ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

not sure what CVV is - I need brake hoods for my Zeus brakes.

I have cleaned the frame using wet cloth and bronze wool. Frame will be fine. I will finish with warm soapy water then use a bit of oil on any exposed metal and then wax. 

I had a plastic cartridge in the bb - so the bb is fine - no rust corrosion there. All parts disassembled without issue. They were greased with quality grease 20+ years ago.

The fork will go for re-chrome - it is horrible - I have a local chrome shop - going today.

The wheels - I will loosen all the way - then re-true from scratch. I did a bad job when I build them originally and the tension is not uniform.

I will see about the tubulars today. This will be a rideable bike - so I will probably remove them - clean the rims - put new ones on. If their condition is fine - including well stuck-on - I may leave them alone - but that may be an issue with rebuilding the wheels if any glue is stuck in the spoke nipples.

Pictures coming.


----------

